# Mexico versus Guatemala



## evafla

Please , can someone who knows both countries , Mexico and Guatemala,
express opinion about differences, if any, in cost of living .

Thank you
e


----------



## mickisue1

evafla said:


> Please , can someone who knows both countries , Mexico and Guatemala,
> express opinion about differences, if any, in cost of living .
> 
> Thank you
> e


There is a thread here about cost of living in MX. In that thread, there's a link to a site that compares cost of living to that in NYC. NYC is 1.00, and cities all over the world are rated, relative to that.

That said, the biggest driver in cost of living is your own lifestyle. Comparing the cost of living in a country with a rapidly growing middle class to a country that is still emphatically third world will not allow for comparisons of things like availability of cultural events, economic and physical infrastructure, nor highly desirable things like quality medical care.


----------



## conklinwh

Mickisue really hit what I see as the two critical points.

-Cost of living varies much more between individuals in the same place than the same individual looking at two places.

-There is a risk premium or should I say lack of risk cost. My view is as bad as all the press and actual violence in Mexico is, it is still further up the comfort scale than Guatemala and therefore higher up the cost scale..
Another way to say it is that there are a lot more Guatemalans trying to get into Mexico than Mexicans trying to get into Guatemala.


----------



## Longford

conklinwh said:


> Another way to say it is that there are a lot more Guatemalans trying to get into Mexico than Mexicans trying to get into Guatemala.


:clap2:


----------



## vantexan

evafla said:


> Please , can someone who knows both countries , Mexico and Guatemala,
> express opinion about differences, if any, in cost of living .
> 
> Thank you
> e


Guatemala has one large city, Guatemala City, the largest in Central America. From everything I've read there are only a few areas in that city that are considered desirable and you'd have to pay first world prices to live in them. The most desirable town in the whole country is Antigua, and like the Lake Chapala area there are so many English speaking expats and locals there that you can get by without Spanish just fine. Antigua has plenty of cultural events, high quality restaurants, and quick access to Guatemala City's international airport and big box store shopping. It also has amazing scenery and an excellent mild climate. All this adds up to the most expensive town in the country. Other popular areas are the small towns/villages around the world class scenery of Lake Atitlan. And the second largest city, Xela, also known officially as Quetzaltenango, but everyone calls it by the indigenous name Xela, pronounced Shay-la. It's very affordable, has some modern shopping and a 5 screen multiplex, and is considered an excellent, cheaper alternative to Antigua for studying Spanish. It's also much colder at a higher elevation, and has a serious rainy season. Much of Western Guatemala has problems with road conditions in the rainy season. Guatemala isn't blessed with great beaches, and one of the lingering effects of the long civil war(now over) is there are plenty of guns in the country. Armed robbery isn't uncommon, although most tourists aren't affected. But wander off well policed tourist paths and the chances go up dramatically. Overall Guatemala is cheaper than Mexico, but live in Antigua and partake in all it offers and you'll pay as much or more than most of Mexico.


----------



## Guategringo

*Guatemala is safe*

I have lived in Guatemala for 18 of the past 21 years. I am raising a family in Guatemala and have yet to EVER feel unsafe or fearful for myself, my wife or children. Guatemala City has excellent private schools for children. My children were born here they are completely bilingual and recieve classes in both English and Spanish. Their schooling cost approximately $200 per month each and that includes the cost of a bus. 

Antigua is a wonderful colonial city that does have a large population of expats. There are a number of small towns that surround Antigua that are beautiful as well and safe. On the coast is Monterrico, one of the upcoming hot spots for both Guatemalans and foreigners to visit the Pacific Coast. Lake Atitlan, described by Aldous Huxley as the most beautiful high mountain lake in the world is just that - beautiful. The most popular expat town around the lake is Panajachel and it is also safe. 

I have lived the majority of my time in Guatemala City and have owned two businesses and everything that is available in a developed country is available here. The cost of living here is still far less than in many major cities in the U.S. I purchased a three bedroom home on a one acre lot for US$115,000. it is not in a gated community because I feel like you are trapped inside like an inmate. 

Hope this helps, need any other info or have any other questions feel free to ask. By the way, I have been to Mexico at least 50 times, driven through the entire country from Guatemala to Tijuana.. I love the country and the people and my wife, who is Guatemalan and I are considering retiring in Guanajuato. Between the two countries its is a matter of what you are looking for but there are not many place more people and full of history, culture and the arts than Antigua, Guatemala.


----------



## vantexan

Read yesterday that 5 armed men just hijacked a late night shuttle bus from Antigua to Guatemala City. That is something that does happen, especially up in the Peten. I've read numerous accounts over the years of people who have either been robbed or have had friends robbed. Very common on hikes near outlying villages of Lake Atitlan. Women tourists have been raped in Xela too. Guatemala City has a high murder rate, but that goes down quite a bit if you live in one of the more prosperous zones that are well policed. Monterrico has black volcanic sand and fairly limited facilities compared to many Mexican beaches. Don't get me wrong, I very much like Guatemala. But it has security issues, and if anyone asks for an opinion I think that has to be addressed. The Internet has many people who are very partisan about places they love. I think a good description of Guatemala would be to say it's an extremely beautiful country with fantastic cultural traditions, but is also a very poor country where one should exercise caution concerning safety.


----------



## Guategringo

Not sure where you read about the Antigua robbery, I receive the Prensa Libre, read the Siglo XXI online and El Periodico, so you must have access to better news resources... let me know what your sources of news are I would appreciate it. 
I for one have not lived in any "prosperous zones" in the city. Most foreigners, if they live in the city, prefer zones 10, 13, 14 and 15 or the road to Salvador as it’s called here. I have lived in zone 1, 11 and currently live in zone 7 at what was the former home of my mother in law. We are awaiting a home to be completed to move into on the road to San Lucas. 

The entire Pacific coast line is black volcanic sand and it seems to be a very popular attraction for foreigners. Also, the facilities are limited compared to Mexico but then again Mexico is vastly larger than Guatemala and is like comparing apples to oranges. However, having said that there are luxury bungalows like Hotel Dos Mundos, Los Cabos is a five star rental resort and there are hundreds of homes along the coastline that are rented for one day, weekend or a week from $100 a night to $400 a night. Things have changed of late, but not sure when you were in Monterrico or the Pacific Coast in general last. 

As far as safety is concerned in the interior of Guatemala I can only speak for myself. I did read about women being raped on a tour bus in the eastern part of the country a few years ago, but not around lake atitlan. Getting robbed in my opinion could happen anywhere in any large city or for that matter in any country anywhere in the world. I have handed out blankets, atol (a warm drink that is corn or rice based) and bread to the homeless in zone 1 during December and January and never was robbed or bothered. 

Here is a section of an article from three days ago from a paper in Canada...."The death has once again put a spotlight on the issue of tourist safety in Mexico, which gets between 1.5 and two million Canadian visitors each year. In addition to the murders of Mr. Mackintosh and Mr. Wood, who was shot when he interrupted a home invasion, Sheila Nabb, a 37-year-old Calgary woman, was badly beaten in the elevator of a five-star Mazatlan resort in January. In December, the charred bodies of 39-year-old University of B.C. student Ximena Osegueda and her boyfriend Alejandro Santamaria, 38, were found in Oaxaca." 

I would say violence in Mexico also must be addressed when making posts. The bottom line for me and for all people choosing to live in a foreign country is that is will not be the same as home, it may have more or even less crime than you are accustomed to and the cultural differences must be understood and respected. Each person makes his or her choice and hopefully great forums like this will give them a much more informed choice. 

I can say I 100% agree with your statement that those who love the country they live in could be blinded by that love.


----------



## vantexan

I saw a mention of the Antigua hijacking on Expat Exchange I believe. But out of curiosity I just Googled "Guatemala robbery" and "Guatemala murders" which turned up an incredible amount of info. I'm not interested in slamming Guatemala, may end up there myself. But if anyone asks about the country I'm going to point out the security issues. People should be made aware of the risk IMO. Just a quick perusal of Google results turned up that in September this year 3 bus drivers were murdered on the same day in different parts of the country, most likely by gangs demanding extortion money to drive in their area. In 2009 a Catholic priest, 74, was killed while riding in a car full of priests in the Peten by robbers attempting to hijack the car who opened fire on it. That priest was well known for passing a letter to Rosalyn Carter on her trip to Brazil detailing the torture he and others had endured at the hands of the Brazilian military. Ironic to die in Guatemala after that. There are so many others, from many different news sources.


----------



## Guategringo

I still could not find any info on the Antigua hijack however, but that is neither here nor there, I do not want to exchange messages that are negative. I love this country, I love most if not all of Latin America and I guess I see it through jaded eyes. I will listen to your suggestions and try and show the good with the bad if anyone asks me in the future for my opinion on Guatemala. However, from a first hand prospective I can say I have never felt uncomfortable or threatened in nearly 20 years in the country. Thanks for your candor and honest remarks.


----------



## adamathefrog

If you want low crime, lots of spanish, friendly short brown people and an convenience store on every corner, look at Mérida and Yucatan.

Yucatan has the lowest crime rates in Mexico, and Mérida has pretty good facilities. If you like the beach there's Progreso, Chelem and Chuburna 20Km away, where a lot of US/CA expats live.


----------

